
A Popular Blood Pressure App Settles Charges It Deceived Consumers - carbocation
http://www.vocativ.com/383082/mobile-health-app-settles-ftc/
======
DrScump
"Between June 2014 and June 2015 (alone), sales of the app totaled more than
$600,000."

Jail time: zero

Damages paid: zero

Refunds to consumers: zero

Restrictions on continuing to sell the app (aside from not continuing those
particular false claims): zero.

Yeah, _that 'll_ teach 'em!!!

